# shroi neko.. acid wash? stone washed?



## pyro (Apr 27, 2006)

looks like the shirts were sprayed with something and then shot thur the dryer. Reason is the neck line inside is faded as well.. but not the body inside.
anyone know how this is done?
i was thinking of watering down a mixture of inkless discharge (plasticharge) and spraying it then putting it thur the dryer.. suggestions?


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Were you going to post a picture or a link to the shirts you are referring to? Hard to tell from just your description...


----------



## pyro (Apr 27, 2006)

BareApparel said:


> Were you going to post a picture or a link to the shirts you are referring to? Hard to tell from just your description...


yeah your right sorry..


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

It's a chemical wash of some kind. I can't tell exactly what kind it is- a mineral wash, maybe a sand wash. It's very heavily washed. Not something you can do at home.


----------



## johnsnapo (Mar 12, 2008)

its a spray but o dont know exacly what it is but they just lie them on the floor and spray them


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Shiroi Neko also offers "aged" T-shirts which are stone washed with pumice stone and acid/enzyme washed just like jeans are treated on a regular basis.
The unique Acid Wash treatment will typically induce both pattern differences as well as shade differences between every t-shirt making every one as unique as a persons fingerprint. The fabric is degraded in the acid wash process, and to see a few small holes in the garment is normal , and they may develop more quickly after wash and wear. This is an intentional part of the look and feel of this "aged" style making the fabric soft and very comfortable to wear, just like your oldest favorite T-shirt that you have washed a countless number of times.

A side note- They are notorious for ripping off other companies designs. http://youthoughtwewouldntnotice.com/blog3/?p=1350


----------



## johnsnapo (Mar 12, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Shiroi Neko also offers "aged" T-shirts which are stone washed with pumice stone and acid/enzyme washed just like jeans are treated on a regular basis.
> The unique Acid Wash treatment will typically induce both pattern differences as well as shade differences between every t-shirt making every one as unique as a persons fingerprint. The fabric is degraded in the acid wash process, and to see a few small holes in the garment is normal , and they may develop more quickly after wash and wear. This is an intentional part of the look and feel of this "aged" style making the fabric soft and very comfortable to wear, just like your oldest favorite T-shirt that you have washed a countless number of times.
> 
> A side note- They are notorious for ripping off other companies designs. http://youthoughtwewouldntnotice.com/blog3/?p=1350


now they only do 100% their designs - before - you are right , they were` borrowing´ some images from other people but i am happy to say that that has finished.whichever way i certainly admire some of their production techniques


----------



## 2DayCircus.com (Feb 1, 2009)

How can you admire this company at all? 
Even if they are doing their own designs now, they got their start by stealing from real artists. Lame Lame.
Sorry not to hate, but...


----------



## johnsnapo (Mar 12, 2008)

i said that i admire their production techniques and speaking to alot of other people , they also admire their production.also the fact that they are thai , they were totally ignorant about copying and even didn´´t realize what they were doing.i know them personally and it was actually me who was the person to persuade them to stop copying.i completely condem copying designs but they really didnt know what they were doing.where they come from , copying was and still is to some extent seen as the norm.thankfully this is beginning to change


----------

